
Treasury Dept. Plan Would Give Fed Wide New Power - gibsonf1
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/29/business/29regulate.html?ei=5065&en=7ba12b1b93b17830&ex=1207368000&partner=MYWAY&pagewanted=print
======
jeremiah
Actually the Fed is the right place to do this because it is banking not
securities. Wall Street and its flora and fauna are fairly well regulated, but
the "shadow banking system" is not, and much of the current housing loan
crisis is due to the lack of the Fed using its already granted regulatory
powers.

What we need is a Fed chairman who believes that regulation makes for more
transparent and effective credit markets, not one that follows the political
dictates of questionably informed politicians.

------
cmm324
Personally this makes more sense if the SEC gets these new powers... not the
fed.

